# Logout - Problem => Bei Zurück



## internet (23. Jun 2010)

Hallo, 
wie schaffe ich es, dass wenn ich mich auslogge, und dann wieder den *zurück - Button* klicke ich nicht mehr auf die vorher angezeigte Seite komme, sondern die Session gelöscht wird.
Und ich auf die Index - Seite komme


----------



## thE_29 (23. Jun 2010)

Das wird kaum gehen..
Wenn der Browser die Seiten "cached" und beim Zurück drücken, die gecachte Seite anzeigt und nicht neu beim Server anfragt, dann kannst du da nichts dran ändern..
Die Frage ist halt ob man via JavaScript den Browser irgendwie zum Neuladen zwingen kann..


----------



## internet (23. Jun 2010)

beim Online - Banking, gmx.de geht das doch auch...


----------

